# Switching from Fromm



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like I might have to switch Odie's food from Fromm Duck and Sweet potato because there is a pet food place trying to get to sell Fromm exclusively and I will not be making that drive.
Where I get my pet food from called me and told me she had a bag of Fromm waiting for me and they are offering to give me a free bag of another brand if and when I am ready to switch. 
Anyone got any ideas on another great brand ( must be kibble )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What brands does the store you like to go to sell? Look them up on Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do they sell Orijen? There is no better kibble out on the market at the moment, imo. The "6 fish" and the "regional red" are excellent, you can rotate the two.


----------

